# Elijah Wood and Rainn Wilson Star in the Horror-Comedy, Cooties, Arriving on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD December 1



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

School lunches will forever be tainted after the disturbing and hilarious Cootiesarrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD December 1 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The "funny, gory and brilliant" (dallasmoviescreenings.com) film is currently available On Demand. From the twisted minds of the writer of Insidious and co-creator of "Glee," the film stars a witty ensemble cast including Elijah Wood (The Lord of the Rings trilogy), Rainn Wilson (TV's "The Office"), Alison Pill (HBO's "The Newsroom"), Jack McBrayer (TV's "30 Rock"), Leigh Whannell (Saw), Nasim Pedrad (TV's "Saturday Night Live"), with Ian Brennan (TV's "Scream Queens") and Jorge Garcia (TV's "Hawaii Five-0"). Filled with unexpected laughs and unapologetic thrills, the ridiculously entertaining horror-comedy was a Sundance Film Festival premiere hit!

When a cafeteria food virus turns elementary school children into little killer savages, a group of misfit teachers must band together to escape the playground carnage. The film stars Elijah Wood, Rainn Wilson, and Alison Pill as teachers who fight to survive the most unruly students ever on the worst Monday of their lives!

The Cooties home entertainment release includes an audio commentary with the cast and crew, two behind-the-scenes featurettes, deleted and extended scenes, an alternate ending and gag reel.The Cooties Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.98 and $19.99, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Circle, Circle. Dot, Dot...Catching Cooties" Featurette
Deleted/Extended/Alternate Scenes
Gag Reel
Alternate Ending with Optional Audio Commentary
"Talking Cooties" Featurette
The Cootietary - Audio Commentary with the Cast & Crew

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Cooties © 2014 Cooties, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Horror Violence and Gore, Language including Sexual References, and Some Drug Use
Genre: Comedy, Horror
Blu-ray Closed Captioned: NA
DVD Closed Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English andSpanish
Feature Run Time: 88 Minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

